# Deepwater's Despair - Active - Roll Call!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

At the request of a PbP newbie, I am beginning a simple 1st level game.  You will be a group of adventurers who have just come together.  Traveling westward from the trading town of Willow Grove, you're traveling to Albon, a free-trade city, prosperous and powerful, where employment can be found easily.  This will take place in my homebrew of Low'verok.  Link for information is in my sig, and a map of the area can be found here.  (This was graciously made for me by another player by the SN of peteyfrogboy.)

You will be 1st level characters, 3.5 rules.

Stats will be rolled as 4d6 drop the lowest, arrange as desired, using the roller at Nadak's DiceBox.  If that's not working, use Invisible Castle or Vacuum Elemental.

Races and classes will be as per the core rule books.

Gold will be max for your class, hit points are max as usual for 1st level.

Items may be drawn from the core rule books and/or the Arms and Equipment Guide.

*Our Brave Adventurers*

*Manzanita* - *Sargon the Barbarian* [CG Male Human Barbarian 1]

*dead_radish* - *Tyralis Deephome* [NG Male Elf Ranger 1]

*Erekose13* - *Fasithe "Fluke" Lightfingers* [CG Male Halfling Rogue 1]

*ender_wiggin* - *Torug "Little Bull" Skyhammer* [CN Male Halfling Cleric of Talos 1]

*LogicsFate*

*Bront*

*Inactive players and characters*

*carhesl* - *Korrim of Deepwater* [N Male Human Fighter 1]

*Mordane76* - *Prendalin of Crosston* [LN Male Human Necromancer 1]

*Our Willing Alternates*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 20, 2004)

As posted in the other thread, count me in


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 20, 2004)

I must admit I'm interested.  I've long wanted to join an Isida game.  I'm in quite a few games already, so I'll step aside if a newby needs a place.  I debated whether to join, so I thought I'd go ahead & roll up my scores and see if fate had this game in mind for me.  I couldn't get Nadak's dicebox to roll for me, so I used Invisible Castle.  The dice told me to join this game.  I think I would want to make a human Barbarian with this, but I'll try to read up on Lowverok a bit first...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

Manaanita, Erekose13, glad to have you two.  Invisible Castle is fine if Nadaka's is down.  Vacuum Elemental is good too.  

As for how you guys met, my world is rather big on guilds.  If you're a member of the Adventurer's Guild, you pay dues to the guild.  The guild will help find you jobs, keep track of your successes, help you a bit with identifying things and whatnot.  If the guild had been trying to put together some temporary groups in Willow Grove, and you were all there for one reason or another, that's a very simple way for you to have all met.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah I'd like to join (saw the other thread first), if you have a spot. Being the last one in I'll take anything that's left over.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 20, 2004)

I read your Low'verok description (not for the first time.)  It's rich, but there's not a lot of history.  The PC I'm designing I'm thinking is a clone of an ancient hero.  The 'clone' spell used is more like the 1E version, since it wouldn't work with the current spell.  I'll write up some history for him if its OK.  Hopefully should post it tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

I have some history for Low'verok, but not a lot.  I like to see what people come up with, and I end up integrating player's ideas into my world.  So if you want to mention about some ancient war, or horrible plague, or something, feel free to make up whatever you need to.  

elder_wiggin - Glad to have you.  You can make any character you please.  I think I'm capable of working with any party, so you make what you like.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 20, 2004)

These are my stats (15/15/15/14/13/8)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=43941

I was thinking of a halfling cleric. Unless Manzanita changes his mind about the human barbarian; stats are perfect for that. 

Do you have house rules?

Should I post him here or will you open a thread in the rogue's gallery?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

I'll have a Rogue's gallery here shortly.  Hold onto your characters until then.  I don't believe I have any house rules that would affect a 1st level character, so you should be fine.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2004)

Here we go, I rolled too: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=44019 (17,17,15,13,13,12) man that is some nice rolling!  I'll play whatever the group needs, as another experienced pbper i can fit in any roll we need.  That said I have a few ideas ranging from human fighter or monk to an enchanter.  I'll hold off and build after a couple of characters have been created (should give me time to read up a bit on Lowverok)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 21, 2004)

What's the storm domain? Can't find it on my srd, but I read the world history and sure enough it's one of Talos' domains.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 21, 2004)

geez, Erekose, our stats are almost identical.  Mine are 17. 17. 15. 14. 13. 12.  Maybe we could play twins.  Anyway, I'm well into the design of my human barbarian, & would prefer not to change.  There might be room for two.  Sargon will pobably multiclass as a fighter.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Sign me up as an alt, Isida.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

Checking in.  I'll get cracking on a character.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=44043

9, 10, 15, 14, 16, 12
I'm thinking Wizard or Cleric.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 21, 2004)

Hopping on the alternate bandwagon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

Ashy, Speed-Stick, I shall put you on the alternate list.

The Storm domain is from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, as I bogarted most of their pantheon for my homebrew.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2004)

Sign me up as an alt as well...I hated having to drop out while I was playing Jabin, and would love a second shot in one of the games.

Thanks...


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 21, 2004)

Are we doing 4d6, drop lowest, then assign, or just 4d6 drop lowest?  Mine are here: 
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceboxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Dead Radish

They came out to: 12, 14, 17, 13, 17, 11

Nice set o' rolls....


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 21, 2004)

First draft on my PC - feedback welcome


Character Name: Sargon 
Character Race: Human 
Character Class(es) : Barbarian
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Kord
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Height: 6'3" 
Weight: 220 lb. 
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Black

Character Level: 1
EXP Points Gained: 0
EXP Needed For Next Level: 1000

Known Languages : Common, orc, goblin, Illiteracy 

-------------------------------------------------------

Strength : 17 (+3) 
Dexterity : 17 (+3) 
Constitution : 15 (+2) 
Intelligence : 14 (+2)
Wisdom : 12 (+1)
Charisma : 13 (+1)

-------------------------------------------------------

Armor Class: 17 [BASE (10) + ARMOR (4) + DEX (3)]

Flatfooted AC: 14
Touch AC: 13

AC Penalty: -2 
Maximum DEX bonus: +4
Armor Type & Weight: Chain Shirt (25 lb.) 

-------------------------------------------------------

Hit Points : 14

-------------------------------------------------------

Base Speed: 40'/round [Fast Movement]

Total Encumbrance:  lb. - [Light Load to 86 lbs]

Normal Speed: 40'/round

-------------------------------------------------------

Save vs. Fortitude: +4 [BASE (+2) + CON (+2)]
Save vs. Reflex: +3 [BASE (+0) + DEX (+3)]
Save vs. Will: +1 [BASE (+0) + WIS (+1)]

Special Save Notes : +2 to Will Saves when in 'Rage'

-------------------------------------------------------

Initiative Modifier : +3 [DEX (3)] 

Melee Attack Bonus : +4 [BAB (1) + STR (3)]

Ranged Attack Bonus : +4 [BAB (1) + DEX(3)]

-------------------------------------------------------

Weapons : 

Glaive | +4 melee attack | 1d10+4 damage | [x3] critical | Slashing damage

Dagger | +5 melee or +3 ranged attack | 1d4+4 damage | 19-20 [x2] critical | 10' range | piercing damage

Throwing Axe  | +5 melee or +3 ranged attack | 1d6+4 damage | [x2] critical | 10' range | Slashing damage

Weapon Weight: 13 lb.

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills : 

Total Skill Points Earned = 28

Skill Name - Skill Total, number of Ranks and/or Racial Modifier

Climb +7 (STR) ** 4 Ranks
Intimidate +3 (CHA) ** 4 Ranks
Jump +7 (STR) ** 4 Ranks
Listen +3 (WIS) ** 4 Ranks
Survival +3 (WIS) ** 4 Ranks
Swim +6 (str) ** 3 ranks (less weight mod)
Handle Animal +5 (chr) ** 4 ranks
Ride +4 (dex) ** 1 rank

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats : 

Feats = 2

Feat Name & Description: 

Combat reflexes 

Endurance

-------------------------------------------------------

Racial and Class Skills & Abilities:

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A barbarian is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

Fast Movement (Ex): A barbarian’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load. Apply this bonus before modifying the barbarian’s speed because of any load carried or armor worn.

Illiteracy: Barbarians are the only characters who do not automatically know how to read and write. A barbarian may spend 2 skill points to gain the ability to read and write all languages he is able to speak.
A barbarian who gains a level in any other class automatically gains literacy. Any other character who gains a barbarian level does not lose the literacy he or she already had.

Rage (Ex): A barbarian can fly into a rage a certain number of times per day. In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class.

Extra Feat: Humans gain one bonus feat at 1st level.

Extra Skill Points: Humans gain four bonus skill points at 1st level, then one extra skill point at each level thereafter.

-------------------------------------------------------

Equipment & Gear: 

Travelers Outfit (0 lbs)
Signal whistle (0 lbs)

Backpack [Holds] (2 lbs)
6 days rations (6 lbs)
Winter Blanket (3 lbs)
Bedroll (5 lbs)
Torch (1 lbs)
Waterskin (4 lbs)

Belt Pouch [Holds] (.5 lbs)
Flint & Steel (0 lbs)
Tinder Twigs (0 lbs)

Belt Pouch [Holds] (.5 lbs)
WhetStone (1 lbs)

Armor weight: 25 lbs
Weapon Weight: 13 lbs
Equipment Weight: 23 lbs
Total Weight: 61 lbs

Carrying Capacity: -- Light Load up to 86 lb. | Med Load 172 lb. | Heavy Load 258 lb. 

-------------------------------------------------------

Money : 0 PP | 11 GP | 2 SP | 7 CP

-------------------------------------------------------

Character History: 
Sargon awoke with a start.  The pain in his hand was gone, but where was he?

He looked about in confusion.  He was in some sort of arcane laboratory.  An old man in black robes, with bones through his ears stood over him, looking elated.  

“Ah!  You awake!  Welcome back to life Sargon the Overking, demon slayer, destroyer of the lich Anamaxakatra, killer of the red dragon Ataxeres!  Awake to your new life!”

This wizard was clearly deranged.  Sargon had never seen a demon or dragon, let alone killed one.  He flipped neatly to his feet beside the cot on which he lay.  He realized he was completely naked.  Yet the two heavily armored guards took a step back.  They were afraid of him, he realized.

“Relax, relax.  Sit down.”  Commanded the necromancer in his nasal voice.  “We have much to discuss.  We have a world to conquer.  You are Sargon Dragon Bane.  You lived nearly 1000 years ago in these very lands.  And you are perhaps the greatest warrior ever to live.  Come work with me.  There is much to conquer.  The current kingdom is corrupt.  I have the arcane ability to do what must be done, but I need a capable warrior to lead my forces.  You will be well rewarded for your efforts.”

Sargon had no interest in this.  He bolted for the door, his mouth letting out a scream of rage.  As he suspected, the two armed guards had no interest in crossing this naked youth, and stepped aside in fear.  Dashing out the door, Sargon leapt out a small window, almost to his death.  Fortunately, he was able to catch a tree branch and alight on the ground with no broken bones.  He saw a horse, and ran towards it.  The groom seemed unaccustomed to naked men attacking him in these well-groomed estate.  Sargon jerked the reins from his hand, and rode to freedom.

Later having sold his horse and its ornamental accoutrements for a tidy sum, he set off to find his place in this strange and unfamiliar world.  He purchased armor and weapons suitable for traveling the roads.

He’s hard pressed to believe the reasons for his marvelous rebirth.  But clearly someone took a lot of bother to resurrect him, and will probably try to get him back.  As such, Sargon watches his back, though he doesn’t bother to change his name.  He’s currently suspicious of a certain cloaked figure whom he has seen several times recently.  He hasn’t seen a face, but his hands have plentiful reddish hair, and he carries several axes.  A bounty hunter of sorts, perhaps.

_OOC:  I envision Sargon was the greatest warrior of his era, nearly 1000 years ago.  (I'm basing him on a 1E PC I played for years around junior high, who reached the improbably fighter level of 34) Attempting to bring him back to life as his servent, the mighty necromancer Omega managed to locate a piece of his body in the bay of .  Using a specialized clone spell, Omega was able to bring Sargon back to life.  Unfortunately for Omega, the piece of Sargon he had located was a finger bitten off by a crocodile in a hunting accident when Sargon was a mere youth.  Long before his glory days.  As such he resurrected a 1st level barbarian.

While some bards and elves remember Sargon and his crew, most people probably would not.  (of course that’s your decision.)  Sargon himself thinks it unlikely that he could ever have been such a hero and is dismissive of this legend (should he hear about it).  Why did the necromancer resurrect him?  Had Sargon become a cruel conquorer later in life?  Did he expect Sargon to know where his great sword Godslayer was hidden?  I’m trying not to know more than Sargon would know._
Born and raised in near the Sea of Song about 1000 years ago, near the Firespine mountains, Sargon’s tribe fought humanoids and occationally set their longships onto the sea for raids.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Isida, if you have an alt. spot open, i wouldnt mind in, unless some one else really wants it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> First draft on my PC - feedback welcome




OMG!    You didn't put it in standard Isida format???  You're so dead!  

Dead I say!

DEAD!

(Manzanita if you haven't figured it out yet ignore me...  I'm just really bored at work.)

Anyhow, Manz the real reason for me being in here is actually your format of use their, it looks alot like the format I usually use but not nearly as aesthetic.  If you want my copy just say so and I get you a copy of it.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 21, 2004)

What's the standard format? I assume its something with the numbers a little more condensed..........


----------



## carhesl (Dec 21, 2004)

Mine came out 15, 11, 11, 13, 13, & 6


I'm going to play a human fighter.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks promising.  I'll sign up as an alt, just in case a spot opens up.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 21, 2004)

So it begins.

Tyralis is the figure that Sargon sees following him from time to time.  

I assume this is 3.5 rules, right?

*Tyralis*
_Male Elven Ranger 1_
Height: 5'7" 
Weight: 118lbs 
Skin: Tanned
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Brown
Age: 124

*Attributes*
*Str:*  12 (+1)
*Dex:*  16 (+3)
*Con:*  15 (+2)
*Int: *  13 (+1)
*Wis: *  17 (+3)
*Cha: *  11 (+0)


*Hit Dice:* 1d+
*HP:* *Disabled:* - *Dying*: - to - *Dead:* -
*AC (Typical):* 1
*AC (Flatfooted):* N/A 
*AC (Touch):* 

*Initiative:* +
*BAB:* +
*Melee:* + [+ Strength]
*Ranged:* + [+ Dex]
*Grapple:* +
*Speed:* 30

*Saves*
*Fort:*  + [+ base, + Con]
*Ref: *  + [+ base, + Dex]
*Will: *  + [+ base, + Wis]

*Attacks-Weapons*:

*Feats:*

*Skills:*

Class Features:

*Languages* - Common, 

*Possessions:*

_Wearing/Carrying_
_In backpack_
*Coin:*

*Appearance:* 
*Personality:*
*Backstory: *


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 22, 2004)

This being a game open to beginners, I think Isidea is relaxing her rules a bit.  The CS format I used is from another PbP board I frequent.  It has several good points, but I'll admit it's not particularly efficient.  Perhaps if you post yours, BS, others will use it.

Gosh, this is a popular game.  Look at all those alts!  It's going to be a good one!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> This being a game open to beginners, I think Isida is relaxing her rules a bit.




That doesn't sound like the Isida I know...   



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> The CS format I used is from another PbP board I frequent.  It has several good points, but I'll admit it's not particularly efficient.  Perhaps if you post yours, BS, others will use it.




Actually I like it alot, but I would rather have more detail than not enough...  As for posting it I think I will wait to see what Isida wants.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 22, 2004)

I decided to start Wizard, specialist Necromancy, follower of Kelemvor.

Almost have everything ready - just need to finish up naming and background.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

It is indeed 3.5 rules.  You may indeed arrange your stats as desired.  I now have a Rogue's Gallery - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1923157#post1923157

And I would indeed like it if everyone posted in the given format please.  That way I know right were everything is.    Verbatim, Angcuru, and Lady Shatterstone, I have added you to the alt list.  As to when we're starting... I guess when everyone finishes with their characters!


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2004)

so thats a barbarian, a fighter, a ranger, a cleric, and a necromancer. think i'll play a rogue then, havent in a long time   be a human too. try and have him up tomorrow (@ work )


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 22, 2004)

Character posted...


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 22, 2004)

Ditto


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2004)

Fluke is up too. decided to go with halfling instead of human (my human rogue who disarms lots really didnt work).


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 22, 2004)

Torug Skyhammer is up. Hmm.......another halfling in the party should be fun. I think you'll understand when you read his bio..


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 22, 2004)

I always get my best character ideas when I have a slight but not definite chance to use them.


----------



## carhesl (Dec 23, 2004)

If we get to arrange our rolls into the scores we want them in that changes my decision to play a fighter into a decision to play a wizard.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 23, 2004)

We do indeed.

Note that in Low'Verrek, Wizarding is a lot less common than default DnD, from what I read, so having 2 wizards in the group, as well as 2 halflings, puts us pretty strongly in the "Noticeable" category.  That's not a bad thing, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 23, 2004)

I haven't read Isida's other game in Low'verok, so I'm not really sure as to where the "normal" status quo stands. I'm pretty set on playing Torug, but I apologize if it makes it harder on anyone.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

Dead Radish, just letting you know, we're playing in Low'verok, the most normal of my homebrews, not Vasorn, the world under dragonfire.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, if I'm not mistaken I guess that's everyone. I guess we're set to go?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

That would be right.  I shall set up the game tonight if not tomorrow.  Don't be surprised if it gets off to a slow start, because of the holidays.  I'm taking my computer home when I'm with the family, so I should be able to post briefly.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 23, 2004)

D'oh.  Looks like I read the wrong history, then.  Hmmmm.

Few edits to the bg coming!


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow.  Those are some nicely written PCs.  This is going to be a great game.  Dead Raddish - you were serious about being the mysterious man with the red-haired hands following Sargon.  I'd thrown that bone out to Isida to play with, and you've given it a twist.  Cool with me.  And the party is reasonably balanced, although Erekose's PC is hardly Sargon's twin.  Thanks for accomodating my first pick.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 23, 2004)

I was indeed serious.  It matched the image I already had for the PC anyway, so that worked out well.    It also gives a very convienent reason for me to join up with Sargon, at least - I can't very well protect him if I'm not near him....


----------



## Grunk (Dec 23, 2004)

I am a PbP newbie as well and was wondering if there's any way I could be squeezed into this as well. I am extremely flexible about race/classes, I'm even willing to play a bard (seems to be lacking in this party). Let me know if you can accomodate.    

thanks
Grunk


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well this game is to help newbies get into the whole pbp thing, so if Isida does not want any more players in her game, then I would be willing to step aside to let in someone who hasnt had a chance to play online in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 24, 2004)

Heck, I can handle one more.  Grunk, go ahead and get your character ready, I'll work him/her in later.

IC thread is up!  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111607


----------



## Grunk (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks a lot! Not sure what kind of character i'm gonna have yet but here are my stats.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=44729 
12, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17 

woohoo i'm excited!


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2004)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ashy (Dec 24, 2004)

Ah - since this is for newbies, please take my name off the alts list, Isida.    Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 24, 2004)

welcome grunk. looking forward to getting you hooked, you certainly lucked in with a great dm.


----------



## Grunk (Dec 24, 2004)

any suggested/needed classes
i'm thinking either a human or half-elf bard or maybe a human or dwarf  monk...


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well lets see we have:
Manzanita - Sargon the Barbarian [CG Male Human Barbarian 1]
dead_radish - Tyralis Deephome [NG Male Elf Ranger 1]
Mordane76 - Prendalin of Crosston [LN Male Human Necromancer 1]
Erekose13 - Fasithe "Fluke" Lightfingers [CG Male Halfling Rogue 1]
ender_wiggin - Torug "Little Bull" Skyhammer [CN Male Halfling Cleric of Talos 1]
carhesl - Korrim of Deepwater [N Male Human Fighter 1]

Looking stacked on the front lines, so a support character would be most welcome to help out our necromancer. Bard would definitely be cool, but really whatever you want to play would fit in nicely.


----------



## Grunk (Dec 25, 2004)

Silvertounge [Male NG Bard Half-elf] is posted in the rouges gallery...awaiting approval from zee DM


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 26, 2004)

Is this the storm domain? If so, can anyone post the info for the non-srd spells? (I don't have the faerun book, and am a little unwilling to shell out dollars to find specifics for one cleric domain)

Granted power: electricity resistance 5
Spells:
1: entropic shield
2: gust of wind
3: call lightning
4: sleet storm
5: ice storm
6: call lightning storm
7: control weather
8: whirlwind
9: storm of vengeance


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 29, 2004)

Is this lack of action because of the holidays or is it just normal tempo?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 29, 2004)

Just cause of holidays, things get back to normal after New Year's, hang with us for a bit...


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup indeed, sorry for the slow posting, tis the season 

Hope Im not overstepping my role, Isida offering the job myself.  If so just let me know.  If not care to send me an email re:budget that Fluke would have for this hiring. erekose13(at)hotmail(dot)com.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2004)

endur wiggins...great book.  Just occured to me where that was from...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2004)

Nope, nope, that's fine.  E-mail sent.


----------



## Grunk (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm not busy right now (blessed unemployment)...any chance i could get in on this sooner rather than later? If not that's cool too. Send me an email: maxrebo1111 (at) hotmail (.com)

gracias
grunk


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2004)

Grunk, you will be joining up with the group when they go to Keylaran's lab.


----------



## Grunk (Dec 31, 2004)

cool, thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

Erekose, where you be?  Fluke is being attacked by a hideous creature!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry long weekends are bad for postin.  Its Victoria Day up here


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey guys, I just wanted us to move along through the passages, so hope you didn't mind a little fast-forwarding to some more interesting parts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Ashy
Speed-Stick
Verbatim
Lady Shatterstone
Angcuru

I need two of my alternates to whip themselves up some characters!  I have two positions that need to be filled, so first come, first served!  Alternates only read the spoiler below: [sblock]Those who join now will be prisoners of the kobolds, just FYI, so include how you got caught in a spoiler-blocked section of your background, eh?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Psst, alternates, where you be?!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Alternates, come out, come out wherever you are!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

Come joins us


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

I need two intrepid individuals to whip themselves up some characters!  I have two positions that need to be filled, so first come, first served!  Alternates only read the spoiler below: [sblock]Those who join now will be prisoners of some kobolds, just FYI, so include how you got caught in a spoiler-blocked section of your background, eh?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

I could be talked into it.  What are you looking for character wise?  I notice it's core only, is that expandable later, or pretty much straight core?

Edit: Stats Here
Ugh, well, the monk/paladin idea goes away.  Maybe a Sorcerer or Fighter, depending on what you need.  I could do a Bard too.  I'll poke around and see what I come up with


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't think we have any straight arcane casters.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 25, 2005)

I'd be happy to step in that role, if no alts step up first that is


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

Since I had the call for the alts up for 3 weeks, Bront and LogicsFate now have the slots!


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 26, 2005)

Thankyou, when do you need us?


 rolling invisible castle under the name LF


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 26, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=108830

now I'll post a character later tonight


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2005)

Good to have you aboard, logicsfate & Bront!


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 26, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Good to have you aboard, logicsfate & Bront!




Thanks



bard will multiclass if given the chance with an eye toward manzanita's backround

looks like it might have to wait a day though(sleep is good), Peliminary stuff as being posted


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

Woho!

All done.  Fairly simple background, for a fairly simple man.

Presenting Boslo Thresher, Human Farmer
[sblock]*Boslo Thresher
Male Human Sorcerer 1*
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Patron Deity:* 
*Height:* 5' 9"
*Weight:* 178lbs
*Hair:* Blonde
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 17

*Str:* 14 (+2)   
*Dex:* 16 (+3) 
*Con:* 10 (+0) 
*Int:*  8 (-1)  
*Wis:*  9 (-1) 
*Cha:* 17 (+3) 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Human Bonus Feat & Bonus Skills

*Hit Dice:* 1d4
*HP:* 4
*AC:* 13 (+3 Dex)
*ACP:*  0
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves:*
Fortitude +0 [+0 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
Will +1 [+2 base,-1 Wis]

*BAB:* +0 
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d8+3/x3/P, 10' Reach,  Longspear)  
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d8+3/x3/P, Spear)  
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d8+3/x3/20 ft./P, Spear)  
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d8/19-20/x2/80 ft./P, light crossbow)

*Skills*
Bluff +7 (4 Ranks, +3 Cha)
Concentration +2 (2 Ranks, +0 Con)
Perform: Woodwind Instruments +4 (1 Rank CC, +3 Cha)

*Feats:*
Spell Focus: Conjuration
Augemnt Summoning

*Languages:*  Common

*Spells*
Save DC +3
(Cast/Known)
0th (5/4) - Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Light, Prestidigitation
1st (4/2) - Summon Monster I, Ray of Enfeeblement

*Equipment*
_Wearing or carrying_
Spear (2 gp, 6 lbs)
Longspear (5 gp, 9 lbs)
Light Crossbow (35 gp, 4 lbs)
20 Bolts (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Spell Component Pouch (5 gp, 2 lbs)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
-Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs)
-5 Sunrods (10 gp, 5 lbs)
-2 Waterskins (2 gp, 8 lbs)
-7 Days Trail Rations (35 sp, 7 lbs)
-Common Flute (5 gp, 3 lbs)

*Total Weight:* 53 (Light Load)

*Money*
51 gold, 9 silver

*Appearance:*Boslo is a farm boy.  Blonde Hair, blue eyes, and a physique sculpted by his hard work on the farm, he’s quite attractive despite the occasional scar or other blemish from a life of hard work.  His clothes are neither regal nor well kept, but they are functional.

*Personality:*Boslo is a no-nonsense farm boy.  He’s loyal to his friends, is generally slow to follow in any conversation more advanced than discussing raising crops or feeding cattle.  He has always viewed himself a protector, and will work to protect his friends and family.

*Background:*Boslo was born and raised a farm boy.  While he has dreamed of being a guard for a long time, he knew it was never a life for him.  He was never a great farmer, but he worked hard and made his family proud.

However, Boslo had a secret.  He could summon strange creatures, and was able to naturally work magic.  He felt strange and uncomfortable about this, so he kept it to himself.  However, he was also curious, and would practice it out in the wilds when he could.  He earned a reputation as a loner, and distant, but he had trouble trusting in how natural his abilities were.

[sblock]Shortly after the harvest, some Kobolds attacked his family’s farm.  Boslo fought fiercely, even brandishing his magic in front of his family, but to no avail.  He fell, and was taken captive as they stole his family’s harvest.  Boslo does not know or remember if anyone of his family survived (Father Trevor, Mother Brenda, Older Brother Greg, Younger Sister Sherry).[/sblock][/sblock]
This is by far the dumbest character I've ever played.  Should be fun


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should make sure to use Isida's sheet format.  Just quote her first post and copy it from there.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

LogicsFate, looks good!  One quick question: 



Spoiler



Did you want a familiar?


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 26, 2005)

Well the answer to that is : No thankyou but what would I have to do if I wanted an improved familiar like a psudo-dragon?


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 27, 2005)

Perhaps you're developing your background right now, Logicsfate.  But if you want to integrate it w/Sargon's, I think that would be cool.  Dead Radish already did to some extent.  I don't know if Isida has any plans to work more of that into the game, but if three of us had background info in common, particularly if it were adversarial, that would be cool.


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Perhaps you're developing your background right now, Logicsfate.  But if you want to integrate it w/Sargon's, I think that would be cool.  Dead Radish already did to some extent.  I don't know if Isida has any plans to work more of that into the game, but if three of us had background info in common, particularly if it were adversarial, that would be cool.




I have no clue what she's going for in a background, but I'd have no problems having ties to her either.  Boslo is fairly simple, but there might be a few ties there.

Isida: [sblock] FYI, will improved familiar be available as a feat eventualy?  I was pondering perhaps going for Elderich Knight eventualy with him and taking a slightly more combat oriented familiar.  He doesn't have one now (Intentionaly due to his background and his reluctance to embrace his gift quite fully), but eventualy he could want one.  Obviously this is a potentialy far off question, but I do like to think in advance, it gives me a direction to RP the character to a point (Combined with how the story effects him of course).[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Isida, haven't seen you comment, is all good with Boslo? 

I'm checking the IC thread, and he's in the RG.  If you need me to change or revise anything, let me know


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront - All is good with your character, and your question about the familiar is fine.  You can take that at a later date.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bront - All is good with your character, and your question about the familiar is fine.  You can take that at a later date.




Cool.  We'll see where he goes then   I'm sure you'll give me a que as to when to jump into the IC thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, once they notice the two bodies tied up in sacks marked "food", then you'll know when to come in...


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yeah, once they notice the two bodies tied up in sacks marked "food", then you'll know when to come in...



 

I had a character who was almost stabbed when he was found in one of those.  The party's first instinct was to poke it with a pitch fork.  Hard.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 29, 2005)

What stopped them?


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> What stopped them?



Actualy nothing, they didn't kill me at least, but they did actualy hit me once.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 29, 2005)

That's horrible


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Now that I think about it, I was tied and gaged in a bail of hay, and that's why the used the pitchfork.

No biggie, I lived.  Of course, it didn't help that I wasn't at the table at the time (I was 10, playing with my fathers group, but had to go to bed just before they finished  Old 1st Ed game).


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 29, 2005)

That's a long and odd history


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> That's a long and odd history



My characters?  My personal?

I've been gaming for over 20 years, and have used the quote "I am a gamer like my father before me."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmm... I musta missed the revival of this game after the hiatus in March...

I can stay inactive, retire completely, or I can return... whichever you'd like.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> My characters? My personal?
> 
> I've been gaming for over 20 years, and have used the quote "I am a gamer like my father before me."




prrsonal is what i was refering to

It's good to learn of multiply generations of gamers, I haven't met that nearly enough


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2005)

Logicsfate, you can't take weapon focus as a 1st level bard b/c it requires a +1 BAB.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 30, 2005)

True, true, I'll be back

Edit: fixed the problem


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Hmm... I musta missed the revival of this game after the hiatus in March...
> 
> I can stay inactive, retire completely, or I can return... whichever you'd like.



  If you're still interested, you can just jump back in.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 5, 2005)

Just in case anything happens, I'll be out of town for the next week and posting seems iffy.

Bye for now
LF


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 5, 2005)

Let me read through the last four pages IC... I've missed a bunch...


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

Isida & LF[sblock]Are they in the correct room, and are consious?  If so, I'm sure we'd probably make some struggling noises of some kind, and I'm willing to do that [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2005)

Roll Call  Isida's back and ready to resume a few of her games.  Who's still around?


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Boslo's still waiting, somewhat impatiently and uncomfortably


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2005)

I must admit, I did like this game, and would be up for continuing.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm here as well, and ready to go, once I remember who we are and what we're doing.  

And now that I've read the thread - good to see you're back on your feet, Isida!  I've been there, and it sucks!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 19, 2005)

Despite not being RL hitting hard recently, I'm here, and willing to start 

What I ment to say, now that I'm awake, Is that if Isida wants to restart this game I will be ready and all too willing


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

Roll-call please!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 23, 2005)

Here!


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

*Rolls around*


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

FYI:

For my own reference, as well as any others who need to find it again.

IC: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111607
OOC: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111086
RG: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111377


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 23, 2005)

Heeeeeeeere biscuit biscuit biscuit!

Cause, I'm like, calling a roll...roll-call...you know?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm definitely around   Welcome back Isida!


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Isida & LF[sblock]Are they in the correct room, and are consious?  If so, I'm sure we'd probably make some struggling noises of some kind, and I'm willing to do that [/sblock]



FYI, this question still stands.
[sblock=Isida & LF]If not, no big deal, just let us know when we're supposed to make noises, or should be ready to post.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

What's up with this game Isida?  I know you're busy, just poking my head in


----------

